# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Windows 8 >  Unlock (Mở khóa) các tính năng đặc biệt trên Windows 8

## hoahongden

​
Do Windows 8 trang trong giai đoạn thử nghiệm nên một số tính năng mặc định không được kích hoạt sẵn cho người dùng sử dụng.

Trong bài viết bên dưới sẽ giới thiệu đến các bạn một số mẹo nhỏ nhằm Unlock các tính năng đặc biệt trên hệ điều hành mới nhất này.

** Lưu ý thủ thuật sẽ can thiệp vào Registry Editor nên bạn cần sao lưu Registry trước khi tiến hành chỉnh sửa.*

A. Chỉnh sửa Registry Editor để Unlock các tính năng trên Windows 8
Để mở Registry Editor, bạn vào Start > gõ regedit > Enter.

*1. Kích hoạt giao diện Ribbon trong Windows Explorer*
Tìm đến khóa sau :
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{4F12F F5D-D319-4A79-8380-9CC80384DC08}
và tạo một key mới dạng String Value tên AppID với giá trị là Code:
{9198DA45-C7D5-4EFF-A726-78FC547DFF53}

*2. Kích hoạt Webcam App*
Tìm đến khóa sau:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Mi crosoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\GRE_Initiali ze\
tạo một key mới dạng DWORD Value với tên Code:

RemoteFontBootCacheFlags
và đặt giá trị cho nó là 0x100f (4111)

*3. Kích hoạt PDF Reader*
Tìm đến khóa sau :
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Mi crosoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Applets\Paint\Capab ilities
tạo một key mới dạng String Value với tên CLSID và đặt giá trị cho nó là {D3E34B21-9D75-101A-8C3D-00AA001A1652}, sau đó chạy file glcnd.exe.

*4. Kích hoạt Advanced Task Manager*
Tìm đến khóa sau :
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Mi crosoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\TaskUI
tạo một key mới dạng 32bit value với tên TaskUIEnabled và đặt giá trị cho nó là 1

*5. Kích hoạt Full DWM (Hide Blur)*
Tìm đến khóa sau:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Mic rosoft\Windows\DWM
tạo một key mới dạng DWORD Value value với tên hide blur và đặt giá trị cho nó là 1 , sau đó nhấn CTRL + SHIFT + F9 hai lần để kích hoạt.
Đóng Registry Editor và khởi động lại máy.

*Mr ESC (Diễn Đàn Tin Học Việt Nam Tổng Hợp từ Internet)*​

----------

